# Risk is well worth the reward



## sgwink (Aug 13, 2007)

As a proud father of two girls: 14 and 9, I feel the need to post a little thread and encourage others to make the effort to take a risk on your children to get them involved in activities like Archery.

My girls are your typical girls - Make up, clothes, the malls, Dolls etc. Throwing a Frisbee was even tough for me to get them enthused other than playing catch with a baseball. Even that lost interest with them. I often say, I wish one of them would be my "outdoors type" so at least some of my crap can be handed down!

2008 Christmas I was so sick of the Barbie accessories and all the girl toys/girly items typically associated with them. So for a few years I had the idea and I kept quiet and I was waiting for the right time and I acted upon it. Some said it was a risk of investment and others looked at me like a deer in headlights asking You did WHAT?

I purchased two starter bows and one ladies bow for my wife for Christmas gifts. I am part of a large Italian family and 50 of us year after year open gifts and enjoy this time together. I also signed my children up for an Archery League on Friday nights. What the heck. So on comes the end of the gifting portions and I run out to the car and bring them in. I hand them each their gifts and they open. With the gifts was the league flier for the girls taped to the Bows. 

Everyone, including them, looked at me as if I was bonkers. I even got the dog house slogan thrown in to boot. "You got your wife a BOW for Xmas?! Youre in the Dog House"

Prior to the league starting I worked with my girls in the garage shooting at 5 yards just to get them close. And heck I admit I wasnt expecting much - these were beginner bows with half cocked arrows - you get the picture. Onward to the first night. At 5 yards - each earned hi scores for the night and one hit a "closest to the dot" hitting it. From that moment on, it has not been the same. 

After 6 weeks I purchased women/youth bows by Fred Bear Archery. (Not an endorsement, I researched and found these bows to have most adjustments at the time) At that six week half season mark they both moved to 15 yards and were ranked one and two based on points. 

The next 6 weeks ended with a culmination of 7 weeks of achievement pins including two closest to the dot awards. Although they did not finish in the top 5 for points, the end of the year includes a tournament just like the NCAA brackets for basketball in March Madness. Each Archer shoots from their distance: so a 30 yard archer may shoot against a 10 yard ar4cher as an example... 

My oldest won the entire tournament placing first. My youngest placed in the top 4 losing to the eldest in the Semi's so "Someone had to lose" as it was merely a bracket match up that had them shooting against one another. 

In 12 weeks my two girls are now shooting 20 yards and the first two weeks this year are done. My oldest has one weekly hi score at 20 yards and one closest to the dot and my youngest is in third overall for points and is only losing out to her older sister. And they are darlings, they could care LESS about achievements such as trophies - pins - accolades... To them its all about showing their Dad they can do it. 

If you have children you understand how kids love to impress, make you proud of them etc. This "risky" purchase ended up paying HUGE dividends with respect to value of how this brings the family together, allows parents to teach, allows children to learn and creates its own bond. Almost any activity will do this, I happen to find it in the last place I thought I would, and I took that chance. I dont press them to do well, I dont criticize them when they dont shoot well. I encourage them, praise them, teach them and hopefully inspire them. It is amazing how this has enriched my Friday night - Never mind them winning or doing well. That time, regardless of points is worth every penny - I cant tell you how much. The fact they love to do it and they do it well - makes for one Proud Dad. 

I appreciate the forum to post this - and again I dont endorse one brand of bow, place to shoot or beer to toast to. I am one proud Dad that enjoys those Fridays as much as they do! 

As for the wife - well that another story. The Bow is not as adjustable to lower enough for her to pull back. However she promises she will invest with me and perhaps one day soon all 4 of us will join a league. Now THAT would be fun!

Peace


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

people like you should earn awards. Thats awesome. I'm tired of seeing parents ignore their kids. You sir, get a gold medal.


----------



## RF2316 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a 2 yr. old daughter and I try to remember that once these times are gone you can't get them back. What an awesome story!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Great story
thanks for share'n


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

got my oldest daughter shooting and hunting with me last 2 years and Just ordered 2 more bows for my 10 and 8 year old daughters they all love to shoot, the 2 little ones didn't like it until they seen how much my older daughter liked shooting and more importantly how much time we spent alone in the woods together. they all took part in cleaning the deer (now we are starting rabbits and coyote this weekend) 

when I asked the 2 little ones at Christmas what they wanted when we get taxes back (we always by them all some thing big then) we asked their own tv/dvd combo for their rooms or Bows...they both picked bows


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> Great story
> thanks for share'n


x 2


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Excellent story. My wife is pregnant right now and I have been thinking of these types of scenarios. I will definitley be introducing my new child to the outdoors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Cool story from a great dad with great daughters. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sgwink (Aug 13, 2007)

Northerner said:


> Excellent story. My wife is pregnant right now and I have been thinking of these types of scenarios. I will definitley be introducing my new child to the outdoors!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Most excellent and congrats on the new arrival soon! 

Encouragment and patience and a hug from time to time are the keys you can provide. Not all kids will like it, not all adults do either eh? I explained a Risk - The risk was spending a few hundred on a the equipment and the league/classes. Knowing my childrens likes and dislikes, that risk was will they drag thier feet for 12 weeks and then the fad wears off? < so I knowing like WII games this happens, will an activity like this create the same thing? 

I plan to take them Archery hunting for Deer this year with me. I am fortunate enough to have 100 acres in Sterling MI with all home fixens that I can comfortably work them in to sitting with me to learn the hows and whys and do's and dont's. I did take my youngest for 3 consecutive night during the last gun season and she is really into it. Loved sitting with the noc's all bundled up and the heater going in that tent! We did not see any deer - BUT - she learned about how to set up, where and why I picked that spot for us what to expect. - ohh and bring snacks and warm beverages - this goes a long way! 

Best of luck to you and dont hesitate to take your children out to do stuff like this - the returns are priceless.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice going Dad! I had hoped my oldest boy would be my hunting buddy, after all the times I took him hunting and fishing,, but no, he doesn't care to hunt. Yet gets to pack heat now and then on his job in the Coast Guard. He will shoot at the range all day, but shows no interest to hunt. So don't be disapointed if your girls do not share your goals, just be Dad for the day, one day at a time.


----------



## sgwink (Aug 13, 2007)

Paul Thompson said:


> Nice going Dad! I had hoped my oldest boy would be my hunting buddy, after all the times I took him hunting and fishing,, but no, he doesn't care to hunt. Yet gets to pack heat now and then on his job in the Coast Guard. He will shoot at the range all day, but shows no interest to hunt. So don't be disapointed if your girls do not share your goals, just be Dad for the day, one day at a time.


Agreed! 

Just exposing them to it and giving them the opportunity to do it is what I will encourage.

They do love Venison! Bonus!


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*What an awesome story!

If you can get your wife a bow that's easier for her to draw she'd probably really enjoy going to the range.

It's awesome that your family is getting into archery. Your daughters will always remember being able to share that with you. Way to go! Great memories to be had!*


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Great story, congrats to you for taking the time. It's important to provide the "tools" while making sure you don't put undo pressure on them ... like you said. At least that's been my experience with my kids.

I saw on a Drury show a couple of weeks back that Terry Drury has a son that's maybe in his uppper 20's now that had been pushed into archery hunting big time when he was younger (teens) to the point where he got so burned out he quit. The show I saw was his first bow hunt in like 15 years. His dad seemed pretty excited.:coolgleam

Anyway, like my sig says ..... *Pass it on!*


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Excellent story. My wife is pregnant right now and I have been thinking of these types of scenarios. I will definitley be introducing my new child to the outdoors!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats! Can you use an ultrasound to measure a draw length? 

Great stories. That's a great way to NOT lose track of your kids. I work in Youth Corrections, and absentee parents is the one common denominator.


----------

